# New 320 conversion



## germansiguser (Jan 9, 2015)

I have a P320 40c in 40 cal and bought a 357sig conversion kit from sig for 300.00. Attached is a photo of the conversion along with the first range trip with it. Used 6- 13 round magazines in rapid fire. The gun just is more accurate than I am. Ammo a little costly...used Federal FMJ 125 grain, but wow.....was a lot of fun!

[URL=http://s1295.photobucket.com/u...P320_carry_357sig_zpsabe3c6a6.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

"The force is strong in this one." Nice shooting! I am going to do a .45 cal to 10mm conversion on my G21 soon. I hope that my target is as dead as yours was after the first 
shot.:smt068
GW


----------



## EmperorMA (Nov 19, 2014)

I really like the P320 Carry. Sweet, sweet pistol. 

Might have to get one soon. This conversion stuff you speak of is only making it worse. :smt076


----------



## neorebel (Dec 25, 2013)

Nice shootin" Tex! Mine is ordered in 9mm I hope she comes in soon!!!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

germansiguser said:


> bought a 357sig conversion kit from sig for 300.00.


What comes in the Kit? More than just a barrel?


----------



## germansiguser (Jan 9, 2015)

You get the barrel, slide, frame and 1 magazine. Everything but the FCU. But Sig has raised the price from 302.00 to 399.00


----------

